# Is there a best time to harvest?



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Some say June- Aug. Heard f/ a large place where he does half in July & half in Oct. in Colo. There's plenty of honey...just trying to decide on best time for the girls!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Here in indiana we tipicly have dry weathe in july-aug so our honey is pulled in late june using caution to leave a supply/or plan to feed during the drought. Later on the fall honey is pulled leaing the 2 brood boxes and some leave one or even 2 supers to winter over.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I guess I'm a bit different. I pull frames througout the year. When I check on the girls and see a frame that is 90% or more capped, I pull it and put in an empty frame. I only do the serious harvest in the fall after I see them pushing out the drones and reducing their numbers. Then I will pull capped frames and gradually reduce the hive size until there are two hive bodies and a full honey super. If there are still a few frames of uncapped honey, I'll put the inner cover on top of the honey super I leave for them, then put the frames of uncapped honey over that, followed by the outter cover. The girls will gradually fill in the lower hive bodies with this honey as their numbers reduce. Although this method reduces my honey harvest, I'd rather do this than be feeding sugar syrup in the fall. I find they can't dehydrate it quickly and end up with freeze outs due to the added moisture. Just what works for me.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I watch the honey supers as they can fill up quickly during late April (fruit bloosum time) and mid May (dandoloin bloom time) they are usally full by mid June. Second round is Labor day and all honey supers are off by then. 
All the Golden rod and Asters is for the bees to over winter on.


 Al


----------



## GLOCK (Nov 22, 2012)

I just pulled mine last week but we will get a goldenrod flow yet but I leave that for the bees . I'll take some but most will go to the hives.


----------

